# Remy A. Presas' Black Belt Series now on DVD!!!



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

Hi Everyone,

I just noticed that the 3 Volume Black Belt series is now on DVD with Chuck Gauss being the uke on DVD Cover of Vol 1 and Vol 3 I think!!!

Check out the current issue of Black Belt magazine for more details.

Palusut


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 27, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I just noticed that the 3 Volume Black Belt series is now on DVD with Chuck Gauss being the uke on DVD Cover of Vol 1 and Vol 3 I think!!!
> 
> ...



Neato.

Are these the new ones (what year were they filmed?) Who's putting them out, IMAF, Inc.?

 :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

These are the ones filmed in BC that were sold for the first time around 2000.  They are sold via Black Belt magazine.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 27, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> These are the ones filmed in BC that were sold for the first time around 2000.  They are sold via Black Belt magazine.



Cool...sorry to be pesky...but black belt is the distributer then, and not an actual Modern Arnis Org or individual?


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> Cool...sorry to be pesky...but black belt is the distributer then, and not an actual Modern Arnis Org or individual?



I don't know for sure, but I think that Black Belt probably owns some of the rights.  These volumes never ceased being sold so I don't know if they were in Probate.


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 27, 2004)

Palusut said:
			
		

> I don't know for sure, but I think that Black Belt probably owns some of the rights.  These volumes never ceased being sold so I don't know if they were in Probate.



Cool thanks! Just wondering! :asian:


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 27, 2004)

Probably the royalties are in Probate though!!!


----------



## mcjon77 (Jun 27, 2004)

These are the 3 vol set that blackbelt magazine published in VHS.   Each DVD is about an hour long.  I don't know what year they were published,  but it was after the original 7 volume set (found on Datu Hartman's site), but before the 15 volume that Jeff Delaney's IMAF sells.

You can buy them from several places.  Amazon sells them.  I bought mine from budovideos.com.  I like them a lot.  The only weird thing about it is that the basics (12 angles, blocks, etc) are on volume 2.  Volume 1 starts with abinico corto and many of the techniques that flow from that. 

It seems that black belt magazine is converting several of their vhs tapes into DVD, which is good, as people like me are more reluctant to buy VHS now.   The just released the SCJJ videos from Wally Jay on DVD. The biggest downside to the blackbelt MA DVDs is that there are no chapter breaks in the DVD.  if you want to move to a particular part, you must either no the time in the DVD in which it occured or simply fast forward (like old VHS) to reach it.  But even with that, it was still worth it for me to buy.

Jon


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 27, 2004)

I believe Black Belt retained the rights to these...  regardless, if you are a Modern Arnis player and don't have them get a set... the edit isn't great, but they are pure Professor.  
Video isn't the same, but it is what we have left.

(also the viewing gives some, um, interesting footage of the later "masters"....)


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 28, 2004)

dearnis.com said:
			
		

> I believe Black Belt retained the rights to these...  regardless, if you are a Modern Arnis player and don't have them get a set... the edit isn't great, but they are pure Professor.
> Video isn't the same, but it is what we have left.



Ditto!

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## dearnis.com (Jun 28, 2004)

Right on Dan!!


----------



## Tom Caprio (Jun 28, 2004)

I have the videos and it may be worth buyingthe dvd versions.


----------



## Guro Harold (Jun 28, 2004)

Tom Caprio said:
			
		

> I have the videos and it may be worth buyingthe dvd versions.



Hi Tom,

Welcome to MartialTalk!!!

I have the videos as well.

Best regards,

Palusut


----------

